# 25th Annual Frontier Festival



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2016)

Folks, ya`ll are all cordially invited to bring your families and visit with us at the Parks At Chehaw in Albany Georgia for the 25th year of our Frontier Festival January 6, 7 & 8, 2017.

 As always, there will be school days on Friday with various local schools bringing students in to see hands on tasks and everyday living skills of the Early Americans ranging from the years of roughly 1750 through 1840. Reenactors wearing period correct clothing and camping in different shelters of the time will be cooking over open fires, candlemaking, braintanning deerskin, jerky making, leather crafts and moccasin making, weapons demos including traditional muzzleloading weapons and tomahawk throwing, primitive archery, hand drill, bow drill, flint & steel, and burning glass fire making, and on Saturday we will be butchering, skinning and breaking down a deer using only stone and bone tools. This is an educational living history event with a chance to see up close and personal how things were really done back then. 


Chehawknapper, Nugefan, myself, and others look forward to seeing ya`ll there.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 16, 2016)

Gonna try and make it


----------



## jkpell (Dec 26, 2016)

Is there any cost to attend?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 27, 2016)

jkpell said:


> Is there any cost to attend?



I think it's only a 3 buck park entrance fee , there are other fees to go to the zoo and what not ...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2016)

We'll be there again this year


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 2, 2017)

Event is free with regular admission for the front of the park. 13+ - $3; 4 -12 - $2. Jan. 6,7&8.


----------



## Head East (Jan 3, 2017)

I saw the thread with pictures of the destruction in Albany.  Is the festival cancelled?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2017)

Head East said:


> I saw the thread with pictures of the destruction in Albany.  Is the festival cancelled?




Nope. The Frontier Festival goes on, no matter what the weather is. We will be there the entire weekend.

Come see us.


----------



## Head East (Jan 3, 2017)

I think I will see if the wife can get by without me for a bit.  She just had back surgery last week, but she is up and around.


----------



## Head East (Jan 3, 2017)

I guess this isn't in the cards.  I didn't think of the 8 hour drive time...


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm planning on taking the family Saturday.  When does things get started.  Especially the skinning of a deer with bone and stone tools.  I really want to see that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2017)

If we get lucky enough to get a deer, the stone and bone tool butchery should start around mid morning on Saturday. Looks like we are going to have nearly perfect weather for this years event. 

Ya`ll come see us.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 8, 2017)

Made it out Saturday. My daughter had me up early and we were there when the park opened. It was Cold! Met Nic and he was gracious enough to let my daughter and I warm up in his Teepee for a bit until everyone started getting everything opened up. After things got going we just bounced from fire to fire talking. Everyone was extremely nice and eager to answer my daughters many quiestions lol. My daughter loved it especially once everything got going. Thanks again Nic for letting us sit in the Teepee with you a spell and the fire demo. First thing we had to do when we got back was get the pictures developed so she could take them to school Monday. To anyone who hasn't gone I highly recommend it. We will definitely be going back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2017)

Wish I had been there. I can not imagine Nic being anything other than gracious.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 9, 2017)

We had a big time , thanks to all who made the trip out ...


----------



## ratman (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey mr andy will you be at fort yargo this weekend of the 14th.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 9, 2017)

ratman said:


> Hey mr andy will you be at fort yargo this weekend of the 14th.



our work day for Jan is the 21st ....

3rd weekend of each month is a work day and March 30th thru 2nd of April is the Market Faire ....


----------



## ratman (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks was going to be in the area this weekend. And was just hoping.


----------

